# Solved: How to view wmv files on a Mac



## Aaliyah8 (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi There...

Just a quick question.. I sent some wmv files to my buddy. He is using Mac & cannot view the files. What can I do or what can he do in order to view the files.

Thank you in advance....Much Love....Aaliyah8


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

He'll need Windows Media Player for Mac. It's available here.

Best of luck.


----------



## Aaliyah8 (Oct 20, 2004)

Thank You VegasACF..... Much Love..... Aaliyah8


----------

